# Was bewirkt: "Waffe-Schwarzmagie"



## Gen91 (30. November 2008)

Ja der Titel sagt schon alles.

hier nochmal der Link dazu Verzauberkunst


----------



## Albra (1. Dezember 2008)

> Eine Nahkampfwaffe dauerhaft so verzaubern, sodass Schadenszauber gelegentlich einen schmerzhaften Fluch hervorrufen. Erfordert einen Gegenstand der Stufe 60 oder höher.


könnte so ne art neuauflage von unheilige waffe sein nur halt nen dot oder sofortschaden http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=20033


> Eine Nahkampfwaffe dauerhaft verzaubern, sodass sie den Getroffenen oft mit einem Fluch belegen, der seinen Nahkampfschaden verringert.


----------



## Gen91 (1. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> könnte so ne art neuauflage von unheilige waffe sein nur halt nen dot oder sofortschaden http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=20033



Ja sowas in der Art vermute ich auch. Jedoch würde es mich auch interessieren: 
     -ob der Effekt auch von den DoTs des Hexenmeisters ausgelöst wird
     -es als Fluch zählt und somit nicht mit Fluch der Pein zusammen auf einem Ziel sein kann (nehme ich zwar nich an, aber man weiß ja nie^^)
     -wie lange dauert dieser Fluch?? wenn er 20 sec drauf bleibt, aber ca. alle 5 sec erneuert wird durchs dauertcasten und nicht stackt, bringt er ja nich viel


----------

